# Finding Internships



## mission_cb (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am a uni student expecting to graduate in spring of 2016 with a B.S. in Operations Management. One of my graduation requirements is to complete an internship, and I figure I might as well do it somewhere interesting. I am at a bit of a loss, though, as to how to go about finding a position I qualify for; has anyone here done an internship in HK or had relevant experience with this?

Are there any search sites I should be using that I may not be aware of? Should I try to network with American companies that could potentially send me overseas? I want to make the expat dream a reality, and I'll stay here and gain experience to use when applying internationally later if I have to, but I love to get started sooner rather than later!

I should also say that really I am open to interning just about anywhere, though I am interested in HK, and I am also somewhat limited by language. I speak only little bits of Spanish, German, and Mandarin (and yes, I know HK is primarily Cantonese), just basic pleasantries and nowhere near enough for professional communication (Thanks, American primary schools, for teaching us about the outside world... ).


----------

